# LHS Himi



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In my running-on tank at the moment, there's a whole mess of young white does who came from a C/ch+c/c pairing and a ch/c+c/c pairing, and both of those does carried LH and satin, which the father is. The hope was to get a few more himis, hopefully some LH and satin himis. As it happens, I only ended up with TWO ch/c mice out of ten! One is a SH, but the other... well, she's just exactly what I hoped for. LHS, and a darker nose than her mother (ch/c) or her grandmother (ch/ch)!

The sweet little girl's going to need a name, preferably following the theme of a liquor cabinet. :lol: 









































She's in the 10wk range, and I couldn't be happier. Well, if there were four more of her, I could maybe be a little happier!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly girl!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

aw, I love LHS 
how about "malibu" as a name? I think it would fit her coat color


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Serena said:


> aw, I love LHS
> how about "malibu" as a name? I think it would fit her coat color


I was thinking the same thing! Malibu Rum!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking kahlua, but i also like malibu!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Her auntie, a C/ch agouti, is named Kahlua. Malibu... Perhaps, indeed!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish cream maybe? White russian? Silk stockings? Whipahol! :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

What are the other liquor girls named? 

Malibu is a nice name. I like Gin too, Ginnie mouse. Alcohol names are a good idea, there are so many different kinds...

Stolichnaya sounds like a strong buck name :lol: hot damn now I really want little moley mouse to be a girl so I can keep her and name her Baby Guinness!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The others are Tequila, Vodka, Kahlua, Bailey, and Bombay. The only buck I've kept for the line thus far is Cranberry. I was hoping one of the two bucks kept back from this litter would point up, but it looks like they're both c/c, like their dad.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was going to suggest Ginnie, Gin for short!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I had a Ginny - oddly enough she was a siamese rex rat.  Prosecco?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Forgot to post, but decided to go with Malibu!


----------

